# Is this motor single phase or 3 phase.



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical pros only. Please post your question on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It's single phase. The markings on the inside of the cover are indeed for a 3 Ø motor but this one is single phase. The same terminal box is used for both single and 3 phase motors. 

It is single voltage, 230 only. You'll need some sort of overload protection set at 13.4 amps. The reason is this motor has a service factor of 1.0 and most O/Ls will trip at 1.15 X the setting. 

Incoming power is connected to the bottom right and bottom left terminals. 

It is connected for counter-clockwise rotation and it will run at a bit less than 3600 RPM.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I would hazard a guess that "motore asincrono monofaso" is Italian for "single phase asynchronous motor". 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NineWood (Sep 8, 2018)

Micromind, I had a feeling it was a single voltage wiring, but I just wanted to make sure. The switch has the overload protection that you were talking about. Thank you for the in depth response.


And B-Nabs: 



B-Nabs said:


> I would hazard a guess that "motore asincrono monofaso" is Italian for "single phase asynchronous motor".



This is why I kick the question to people that are smarter than me . As soon as I read your post, I was kicking myself for not translating the plate.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I would hazard a guess that "motore asincrono monofaso" is Italian for "single phase asynchronous motor".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Bingo (or in Italian: “Bingoni”)


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> I would hazard a guess that "motore asincrono monofaso" is Italian for "single phase asynchronous motor".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


It sounds so much better in Italian though ...



Monofaso !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> It sounds so much better in Italian though ...
> 
> 
> 
> Monofaso !


Perché l'italiano è la lingua dell'amore!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Perché l'italiano è la lingua dell'amore!


Even when they are angry at you, it sounds romantic :biggrin:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> I would hazard a guess that "motore asincrono monofaso" is Italian for "single phase asynchronous motor".


http://bfy.tw/JnJp


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Hate to disagree on the "1.0 vs. 1.15" part but just like most molded case breakers are "80% rated" which means they trip somewhere between 80 and 100% of the marking, motor overload relays are a little different in that the goal is to never trip below name plate (FLA) rating so the allowable trip range as per NEMA is between 100 and 125% of the name plate FLA. The standard was designed back in the days of eutectic and bimetallic overloads so it is very "loose" as standards go. New electronic overload relays typically have a trip of either 115% or 125% with accuracies well under 1%. You'd think that to provide the best motor protection they would set them to say 101% but then maintenance crews are in for a surprise when they retrofit microprocessor overload relays and get what they believe to be "nuisance" trips.



https://www.nema.org/Standards/Pages/Controllers-Contactors-and-Overload-Relays-Rated-600-V.aspx


You can download this one for free if you register with NEMA.


The 1.15 service factor comes from a completely different source that has nothing to do with overloads. NEMA MG-1 states that motor insulation life is doubled with a 1.15 service factor if the motor is run within it's name plate specification. So instead of a roughly 10 year life (100,000 hours) on insulation you get 20 assuming the motor runs at 100% of name plate all the time and assuming that nothing else goes wrong in that time. Of course few plants treat their motors well enough to ever get to the point where the insulation gives out first (it's almost always bearings) but it gets a few dollars more for almost no additional cost to the manufacturer.


You can download the condensed version of NEMA MG-1 for free, just not the full version. I'm not sure whether the insulation life comment is in the condensed version or not.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Ninewood.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/

Please read this. Its important. We are not a DIY community. Thanks.


----------



## NineWood (Sep 8, 2018)

I got a lot of good information here, so if it makes it any easier on you, I can say I'm a professional...like a really early apprentice. Cheers.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

NineWood said:


> I got a lot of good information here, so if it makes it any easier on you, I can say I'm a professional...like a really early apprentice. Cheers.


OK. Got it. I assume you can find your way out. :biggrin:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

